# Here's My Easter Offering To You All ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Clicker trained bunnies .. this is just amazing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE9OXATfF0o

And some still photos of these amazing rabbits: http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8IYtGLVm4ZKNyY

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That was cute! 
Muffy is adorable and was amazed when she made her shortcut. I did not realize rabbits were that smart.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Terry!!

Those bunnies were just the cutest!

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU!!

(a.k.a. "Bun Bun Day")


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, rabbits are the third most popular companion animal in the U.S. just behind dogs and cats .. thus they are the third most abandoned animal in the U.S. They are NOT easy pets and NOT for everyone, but there are literally thousands of them in shelters all around the country in need of a home. I have five rabbits at the moment (all rescues), and I must say that their intelligence is different than that of dogs, cat, or birds .. but they ARE intelligent.

We have a HUGE rabbit problem here in Orange County at the West Street Basin in Garden Grove .. it has actually made the national news at least three times this week. I am SO VERY PROUD of my rescue friends who are working this situation .. they are doing an AWESOME job.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Terry, That is Great. I have never seen or ever thought Domesticated Rabbits/Hares could do an obstical course.... Thanks for the insight & Happy Easter to you & all........ Hap


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Terry! Great video!

Happy Easter to you and to all!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you. That was wonderful....and amazing!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry I saw*

the news on the basin rabbits, so sad. What exactly are they doing with the rabbits after trapping them? 

I love rabbits I had three of them and they make wonderful house pets. 


Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

andinla said:


> the news on the basin rabbits, so sad. What exactly are they doing with the rabbits after trapping them?
> Andi


As many of them as possible are going to the Bunny Bunch, some to Best Friends, and some to other groups known to the Bunny Bunch and Best Friends. Sadly, a lot have already gone to the Orange County Shelter and more will go there if they aren't gotten out by the rescue groups and volunteers. Unfortunately, hundreds of these rabbits will die one way or another before it is all over.

The rabbits that are getting caught by the rescue groups and volunteers will be fine .. the problem comes when they are beyond capacity .. at that point, the professional company will come in and none of the rabbits they get will survive.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry, that was so adorble. I just had to watch it over and over again. I am looking forward to showing it to my grands on Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing, just adorable!

Happy Easter to you, Terry!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...They are NOT easy pets and NOT for everyone...
> Terry


Great video and photos! Just curious, what makes them not easy pets?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What superBunnies!

Lovely link, Terry!

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Great video and photos! Just curious, what makes them not easy pets?


They are great chewers and diggers. People who have house rabbits have to bunny proof their home or they end up with "eviscerated" sofa cushions, dug up carpeting, stripped computer, stero, and electrical cords and wires, etc. Depending on what breed of rabbit it is, there may also be a lot of grooming required. A proper diet for a pet rabbit isn't just pellets .. they need hay and fresh greens too and the occasional treat. Finding good veterinary care for a rabbit can be a bit of a challenge at times also.

http://www.rabbit.org/care/living-with-a-house-rabbit.html

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rabbits/a/rabbitcare.htm

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*bunny rabbits*

Hi Terry,

That is what I hear from Reti too-about the bunny adventures, it is good for people to ask in advance about their care before getting them, saves alot of heartache.

Sheesh, and I thought hamsters were bad. My son had one when he was little. He got out by accident at night, he almost chewed the electric cord on my new refrigerator completely thru, when we found him, thank God he was okay, and that was a shock  (no pun intended).I enjoyed having them, but they can leave some ugly surprises if they get loose.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the informative links, Terry. (The last one returns, "Forbidden - You don't have permission to access / on this server.")


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Thanks for the informative links, Terry. (The last one returns, "Forbidden - You don't have permission to access / on this server.")


Hmmm .. that link was working when I posted it, but I see that it isn't working now .. I deleted it.

Terry


----------

